# 90,000 Miles end of Warranty!



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, very interesting!

I'll look for those SIBs. Was yours covered the original 4 year/50k mile warranty or after during the extended warranty?


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

The car had about 70k miles when the LED assembly failed, so I was on extended warranty


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, I sent my SA an email to inquire and referenced three (3) SIBs related to failed taillights for the 2010 335D.

Edmunds has a great search engine under their Maintenance section.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Flyingman: Are you planning to keep the car after warranty and maintenance coverages are over?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Flyingman: Are you planning to keep the car after warranty and maintenance coverages are over?


The 6 years will expire this November 2015, and I am planning to hold on for another two more years. I am averaging about 15k/year and am at 92k now, so car would only get to about 120-125k which really isn't much for these engines.

The problem as you know is everything else starts to go south.

I need reliability so if it starts to become unreliable it will have to be replaced. I just have no idea what I would want to replace it with. I do like the X5D but that is more car than I need for my commute.

Maybe I'll look at the Audi A3 TDI.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Ask and Ye Shall Receive!

My SES light went off this morning and now I can note some sort of reduced power at acceleration. Too me it feels like shortage of fuel delivery or major turbo lag. It happened rather suddenly. I don't have my Garmin reader connected anymore so no idea what code it is throwing besides the SES.:dunno:

Back to the dealer. Looks like I may be reaching the end of the road on my 335D. I really hope not.:tsk:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

May be its cbu. In that case it will be cleaned as part of warranty and you can drive it for another 90k miles. It's better that it happens before your warranty runs out. Good luck


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe, but I would expect CBU to be a rather gradual decay. This was pretty much sudden.

It felt like I had normal power at take off but then in 2-3 gear no matter how much throttle I gave the car had no get up and go, and then after a bit (10 seconds or so) it finally seems to kick back in with power. It certainly will get back up to 100mph, and fuel consumption appears to be normal.

My suspicion is that perhaps the turbo controls are messed up, not opening or closing when required to optimize performance. Or some sort of a fuel delivery issue.

It's already back in the dealers hands and I'm driving a Hertz Mazda 2 (POS!).


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

CBU symptoms are many and varied, depending on how the car's electronics react in response to various sensor input combinations.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Dealer replaced my EGR cooler yesterday (exhaust fumes in the cabin).83K on my 2011 335d. Less than 17K remains on the extended warranty. No signs of another CBU occurrence after +20K since initial cleaning.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

SA called me today to advise that the charge air pipe (actually a hose?) was leaking plus some other vacuum hoses were leaking and/or deteriorated.

Estimated cost about $1,300. The Charge Pipe was about $300 plus others an additional $100, the rest was labor. Hoses are not covered by extended warranty.

Lovely.

The leaking charge air pipe sure follows with the symptoms of lack of power and the unusual sounds I could hear.

I told him to please double check with the mechanic that CBU was not an issue because if it was I would not want to be coming back in a few weeks for yet another issue. He said he would speak with him.

He also said he would work with me on the cost of the hoses, etc.... because he knows I have been in twice recently for other issues which were not "covered".

I really need to get a copy of my extended warranty.:tsk:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

This is supposedly what the charge air pipe looks like? Anyone else had issue with this hose leaking. It certainly looks more like a rubber or plastic hose than a pipe.

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii91/afsarimam/Intercooler hose/DSC_0241.jpg


----------



## makofkc (May 9, 2013)

Here is a thread that goes through replacing this pipe: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=753755&highlight=pipe.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

makofkc said:


> Here is a thread that goes through replacing this pipe: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=753755&highlight=pipe.


Excellent, I totally missed this thread!

Unfortunately I don't see myself doing this work myself, certainly in my younger years I would have.

I have a much better understanding after seeing this thread.

Is Dr. Diesel still out there? He has only made about 12 posts!


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Interesting how the CBU/EPA/BMW conglomerate conspires to soak a silicone high-pressure tube with blowby before depositing the reside on your intake valves.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Nadir Point said:


> Interesting how the CBU/EPA/BMW conglomerate conspires to soak a silicone high-pressure tube with blowby before depositing the reside on your intake valves.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yes.

If there was a reputable shop within a 500 miles radius of me that could do a complete EGR, DPF, and DEF Delete with required updates to the ECU for this, I would give serious consideration once my warranty expires in Nov.

I'll have to start the search!


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Flyingman send me a PM.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

A quick update.

Got my 335D back this afternoon and my SA gave me the old charge air pipe. It wasn't the one I thought with the red rubber hose, this one has two (2) black hoses with a thin wall metal pipe in between it. I assume it would be the outlet from the intercooler back up to the intake?:dunno:

He asked if my car had been in an accident, because they found the pipe was bent and it looks like the hose was leaking where it had been crimped at the pipe.

My car was repaired about two (2) years ago after I rear ended someone. That repair is guaranteed by USAA and repaired by their chosen repair shop, not BMW.

So I expect to go back at them for the $1,200 dollar repair bill.

So can't lay any blame on BMW or the car.:thumbup:

Feels good to be back behind the wheel. The 328i isn't gonna cut it!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad it's back and you're happy driving your car again. Hope that's the end of troubles for a while.


----------

